# Opinions of the JBL ES 150 P 10 inch sub for music (not HT)



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

or the CSS 10. 

It will be paired w/ my Polk Monitor 70's and a Harmon Kardon 3490 150 watt receiver.

Thanks.


----------

